# Marvel: Team Cap or Team Iron Man??



## Parafrosyni (Apr 28, 2016)

Why are my fellow furries cheering for? Tell me your opinions! If there are spoilers, please remember to label them!


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 28, 2016)

Iron Man.
And Spider Man.


----------



## Parafrosyni (Apr 28, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Iron Man.
> And Spider Man.


Fair enough! Any reason why Iron Man has your support?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 28, 2016)

Parafrosyni said:


> Fair enough! Any reason why Iron Man has your support?


Captain America's a bitch.


----------



## Parafrosyni (Apr 29, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Captain America's a bitch.


On the contrary, Captain America is the best, my dude!


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 29, 2016)

#teamhellokitty


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 29, 2016)

Parafrosyni said:


> On the contrary, Captain America is the best, my dude!


Not really.
To _almost _quote someone, "Everything he is came out of a bottle."


----------



## Parafrosyni (Apr 29, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Not really.
> To _almost _quote someone, "Everything he is came out of a bottle."


What makes Captain America so great to me is his character, not so much his physical attributes
I'm mostly supporting Captain America because he's defending his friend.

Really, I love Iron Man and Captain America equally!


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 29, 2016)

Parafrosyni said:


> What makes Captain America so great to me is his character, not so much his physical attributes
> I'm mostly supporting Captain America because he's defending his friend.
> 
> Really, I love Iron Man and Captain America equally!


He doesn't really have any right to choose that 1 guy over everyone else.  I like Iron Man more anyway, and I like Spider Man.  So, easy choice ;P


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 30, 2016)

Parafrosyni said:


> Why are my fellow furries cheering for? Tell me your opinions! If there are spoilers, please remember to label them!


Captain America easily for two reasons! Captain America has the best attitude for every situation and he strides to stick to his beliefs no matter what. The other reason is while I do think Robert Downey Jr. does an extremely good job making Iron Man extremely likable he isn't really that fun when compared to the comics and I am a comic whore lol. I have loads of Iron Man comics as well as Captain America and I have enjoyed far more CA comics than IM and that is because I believe the stories to be better written. Civil War is one of the greatest comics to me and I can't wait to see the film adaptation of it!








....Chris Evans is also hot ♥~


----------

